# Randolph?



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

If the rumors are true and Portland is looking to add Conley to go along with possibly Oden, and Conley was still available at #5would you trade the #5 to Portland for Zach where he is already a 20/10 player in this league, instead of waiting for a Yi, Horford, Noah, Brewer to develop or is he too much of a headcase or defensive liability to add to this team? If you would do it what would your trade look like? Mine would look like this.

Wally
#5
Telfair for

Zach
#37
Sergio


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

vandyke said:


> If the rumors are true and Portland is looking to add Conley to go along with possibly Oden, and Conley was still available at #5would you trade the #5 to Portland for Zach where he is already a 20/10 player in this league, instead of waiting for a Yi, Horford, Noah, Brewer to develop or is he too much of a headcase or defensive liability to add to this team? If you would do it what would your trade look like? Mine would look like this.
> 
> Wally
> #5
> ...


As enticing as ditching Szczerbiak is, adding another max contract i hus place isn`t really a step forward...at all. Add that to the fact that, with a little luck, Zach Randolph will NEVER play for a team I root for, and...yeah...that`s my thoughts...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i disagree...i think zach is a better version of al and i love his game...that being said i would do the deal ONLY if we could then deal theo and Al for another quality vet who could actually play defense...Al and zach would not work...a 5 of rajon pierce gomes randolph *insert quality vet here* with a bench of tony delonte gerald etc would be very intriguing (sp?)


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Trade a pick where we could get a good player for a fat Al Jefferson.

Why bother? We already have Al Jefferson. If we want him again that badly, we can just take Al Horford.


----------



## cokeplease (Jun 3, 2006)

vandyke said:


> If the rumors are true and Portland is looking to add Conley to go along with possibly Oden, and Conley was still available at #5would you trade the #5 to Portland for Zach where he is already a 20/10 player in this league, instead of waiting for a Yi, Horford, Noah, Brewer to develop or is he too much of a headcase or defensive liability to add to this team? If you would do it what would your trade look like? Mine would look like this.
> 
> Wally
> #5
> ...


you did not just offer the blazers Sebastian Telfair back for sergio.

Go home, find a corner, and cry.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> i think zach is a better version of al and i love his game...


You like overweight power forwards who play no defense?

Not to mention another max contract and a myriad of off-court issues. On the other hand, he most likely would knock off Rivers. Get Miles and Bryant in here and have the all coach-killer team.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Please stop saying Zach is overweight. 

He plays bad defense, has a big contract, is not the best off court guy. That being said anyone who actually watched the NBA last year would say that Zach was in great shape. 

Now. I really don't see Zach going to Boston, so no need to continue this thread really


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Please stop saying Zach is overweight.
> 
> He plays bad defense, has a big contract, is not the best off court guy. That being said anyone who actually watched the NBA last year would say that Zach was in great shape.
> 
> Now. I really don't see Zach going to Boston, so no need to continue this thread really


True, he's not overweight, he just has a big head like Antoine Walker, making them both look big.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> True, he's not overweight, he just has a big head like Antoine Walker, making them both look big.



cmon aqua...noone had a head like toine...his dome is seriousssssssssssssss lol...toine is a lifesize bobblehead of himself


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Two deals for Boston fans:

~Randolph for Ratliff + #5
or
~Randolph for Szczerbiak + #5


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Neither, but if I had to choose, I would much rather see the latter.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

yuyuza1 said:


> Two deals for Boston fans:
> 
> ~Randolph for Ratliff + #5
> or
> ~Randolph for Szczerbiak + #5




the latter...as prem said...then package theo and Al for jermaine oneal...oneal can play center in a east where there are few good ones...we'll have a 5 of rajon, tony allen, pierce, randolph and o'neal...we will be a force in the east


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> the latter...as prem said...then package theo and Al for jermaine oneal...oneal can play center in a east where there are few good ones...we'll have a 5 of rajon, tony allen, pierce, randolph and o'neal...we will be a force in the east



Awesome. You guys'll dominate the east, and we get stacked even further. Pritchard (our GM) is pretty persistent on acquiring a pick. This seems like a good deal for both teams. Hope it happens.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

You cannot have three maximum contracts on one team if your own general manager admits that your owner is cheap. O'Neal, Pierce, and Randolph combine for nearly 50M in salary for multiple seasons.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

well maybe our cheap owner will realize that to make money you need a winning team...with pierce randolph and oneal we will sell more merchandise, more tickets, more games since we will be in the playoffs which means more ticket sales...and a city that gets interested in basketball again...thats how you make money


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I still don't see O'Neal/Randolph/Pierce doing much more than a second round.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> well maybe our cheap owner will realize that to make money you need a winning team...with pierce randolph and oneal we will sell more merchandise, more tickets, more games since we will be in the playoffs which means more ticket sales...and a city that gets interested in basketball again...thats how you make money


They would have to pay at least five million dollars in luxury tax. They are not going to make that five million back from ticket sales and merchandise. Wyc is a venture capitalist. He is not a dot com billionaire and he will not lose money to improve the team.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

cokeplease said:


> you did not just offer the blazers Sebastian Telfair back for sergio.


Are they really stupid enough to think that we would want Telfair back?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Premier said:


> You cannot have three maximum contracts on one team if your own general manager admits that your owner is cheap. O'Neal, Pierce, and Randolph combine for nearly 50M in salary for multiple seasons.


That would be very spendy having all three of those players use up most of the payroll. I think that Randolph would be have more value in Boston than O'Neal. O'Neal seems to have some type of injury sitting out games and I don't think that if he is a top paid player that Boston can afford to have him sitting.

I'd love to see Randolph play in the East. He is odd man out in Portland and I doubt that he is going to want to come off the bench and play behind Aldridge. With the 5th pick it would give Portland a chance at nabbing a sf to round off their roster. Theo would be nice to have back (cap relief) or Wally (later cap relief), the prize would be the 5th pick for Portland and Randolph would be the prize for Boston.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm guessing Ainge is actively trying to find a team to take on Szczerbiak's contract, but I'm not sure they would want to trade his contract [26.55M left over two seasons] and a valuable selection for a redundant player in Zach Randolph who is overpaid [61.332M over four seasons], is likely to re-injure his surgically-repaired knee and wrist, and has a history as a transgressor of the law.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

BenDavis503 said:


> Are they really stupid enough to think that we would want Telfair back?


Please do not generalize Celtics fans or bait fanbases.

In addition, in vandyke's scenario, the Celtics would trade Telfair's contract. His future in this league is questionable. The Celtics simply do not want to pay his contract and would rather include him in a trade. If Portland could get rid of Randolph for the fifth selection, they would definitely take back Telfair, only to waive him.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

Premier said:


> Please do not generalize Celtics fans or bait fanbases.
> 
> In addition, in vandyke's scenario, the Celtics would trade Telfair's contract. His future in this league is questionable. The Celtics simply do not want to pay his contract and would rather include him in a trade. If Portland could get rid of Randolph for the fifth selection, they would definitely take back Telfair, only to waive him.


I think you missed the point on this one. The poster wasn't referring to Celtics fans or trying to bait fan bases here. It appears he was referring to the Celtic front office. And I'm not so sure Portland would accept a 5th pick for Randolph...who knows right.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

I think Randolph's talent is unquestioned. His judgement is another story. Do we really want this player? Oregonians, I am curious to hear your take on the character of this young man. I like his abilities....not sold on his heart, desire, or brain.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Truth34 said:


> I think Randolph's talent is unquestioned. His judgement is another story. Do we really want this player? Oregonians, I am curious to hear your take on the character of this young man. I like his abilities....not sold on his heart, desire, or brain.



I hate Zach Randolph. I say this so you won't take what I say with a grain of salt. I mean I really loathe him.

Now, that being said. You just simply can't question Zach's heart or desire. He is one of the hardest working players in the league during the off season. For example he had microfracture surgery two years ago, and came back the next year and played out of shape. The following season zach came to camp in incredible shape, and destroyed the league down low. He plays God awful help and transition defense, but man to man he is at least average.

Now on to the brain. Zach is a follower. He is also a really good person. He is constantly giving money to kids and youth organizations. He just puts himself in really stupid situations. Sam Smith posted his "blotter" in one of his stories. Really, Zach hasn't done anything since 2003. This past season he went to a strip club on berievement leave. Really stupid, especially for a player trying o change his image, but he had a fairly exceptable story. (plane delayed stopped in for only a few moments.) Again, really stupid but not really wrong.

I have said this on other boards as well. Put Zach in a bigger city, with veterans on the roster for him to follow and he would probably be just fine.


----------

